# denyhost does not start with init.d script (Solved)

## reup

hello all

I am running a current gentoo, with baselayout 2 and openrc. denyhosts is version 2.6-r4 (the latest at this time) and I encounter a strange problem

denyhost does not start if called by init.d script bu can start if the command is called manually

this is the script in /etc/init.d/denyhosts

```
cat /etc/init.d/denyhosts 

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/denyhosts/files/denyhosts.init,v 1.6 2010/10/07 12:45:33 darkside Exp $

opts="depend start stop"

depend() {

   use logger sshd

}

start() {

   ebegin "Starting DenyHosts daemon"

   start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/bin/denyhosts.py --pidfile /var/run/denyhosts.pid -- --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping DenyHosts daemon"

   start-stop-daemon --quiet --stop --pidfile /var/run/denyhosts.pid

   eend $?

}

```

this is the log from /var/log/denyhosts when running /etc/init.d/denyhosts start

```
2011-07-18 11:23:27,339 - denyhosts   : INFO     DenyHosts launched with the following args:

2011-07-18 11:23:27,364 - denyhosts   : INFO        /usr/bin/denyhosts.py-2.6 --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

2011-07-18 11:23:27,365 - prefs       : INFO     DenyHosts configuration settings:

2011-07-18 11:23:27,368 - prefs       : INFO        ADMIN_EMAIL: [xxxxxx@yahoo.com]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,369 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_INVALID: [864000]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,370 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_RESTRICTED: [2160000]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,370 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_ROOT: [432000]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,372 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_VALID: [432000]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,373 - prefs       : INFO        ALLOWED_HOSTS_HOSTNAME_LOOKUP: [no]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,374 - prefs       : INFO        BLOCK_SERVICE: [sshd]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,376 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_LOG: [/var/log/denyhosts]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,377 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_LOG_MESSAGE_FORMAT: [%(asctime)s - %(name)-12s: %(levelname)-8s %(message)s]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,378 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_LOG_TIME_FORMAT: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,378 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_PURGE: [3600]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,380 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_SLEEP: [30]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,381 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_INVALID: [5]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,382 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_RESTRICTED: [1]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,384 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_ROOT: [1]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,385 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_VALID: [5]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,386 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,386 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX2: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,388 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX3: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,389 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX4: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,390 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX5: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,392 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX6: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,393 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX7: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,393 - prefs       : INFO        HOSTNAME_LOOKUP: [YES]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,396 - prefs       : INFO        HOSTS_DENY: [/etc/hosts.deny]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,397 - prefs       : INFO        LOCK_FILE: [/var/run/denyhosts.pid]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,398 - prefs       : INFO        PLUGIN_DENY: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,398 - prefs       : INFO        PLUGIN_PURGE: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,401 - prefs       : INFO        PURGE_DENY: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,401 - prefs       : INFO        PURGE_THRESHOLD: [0]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,404 - prefs       : INFO        RESET_ON_SUCCESS: [no]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,405 - prefs       : INFO        SECURE_LOG: [/var/log/messages]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,406 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_DATE_FORMAT: [%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S %z]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,406 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_FROM: [DenyHosts <xxxxx.com>]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,408 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_HOST: [localhost]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,409 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_PASSWORD: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,410 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_PORT: [25]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,412 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_SUBJECT: [DenyHosts Report]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,413 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_USERNAME: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,414 - prefs       : INFO        SSHD_FORMAT_REGEX: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,414 - prefs       : INFO        SUCCESSFUL_ENTRY_REGEX: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,416 - prefs       : INFO        SUSPICIOUS_LOGIN_REPORT_ALLOWED_HOSTS: [YES]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,417 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_DOWNLOAD: [yes]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,418 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_DOWNLOAD_RESILIENCY: [18000]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,420 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_DOWNLOAD_THRESHOLD: [3]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,421 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_INTERVAL: [3600]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,422 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_SERVER: [None]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,424 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_UPLOAD: [yes]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,425 - prefs       : INFO        SYSLOG_REPORT: [no]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,426 - prefs       : INFO        WORK_DIR: [/var/lib/denyhosts]

2011-07-18 11:23:27,478 - denyhosts   : INFO     restricted: set([])

2011-07-18 11:23:27,480 - denyhosts   : INFO     Processing log file (/var/log/messages) from offset (2207473)

2011-07-18 11:23:27,524 - denyhosts   : INFO     launching DenyHosts daemon (version 2.6)...

2011-07-18 11:23:27,549 - denyhosts   : INFO     DenyHosts daemon is now running, pid: 15295

2011-07-18 11:23:27,556 - denyhosts   : INFO     send daemon process a TERM signal to terminate cleanly

2011-07-18 11:23:27,557 - denyhosts   : INFO       eg.  kill -TERM 15295

2011-07-18 11:23:27,587 - denyhosts   : INFO     monitoring log: /var/log/messages

2011-07-18 11:23:27,587 - denyhosts   : INFO     sync_time: 3600

2011-07-18 11:23:27,588 - denyhosts   : INFO     purging of /etc/hosts.deny is disabled

2011-07-18 11:23:27,588 - denyhosts   : INFO     denyhosts synchronization disabled

2011-07-18 11:23:29,124 - denyhosts   : INFO     DenyHosts daemon is shutting down

```

last line tells that denyhosts is shutting down

no pid running :

```
ps aux | grep denyhost

root     15346  0.0  0.0   8304   752 pts/1    S+   11:24   0:00 grep --colour=auto denyhost

```

so it does not work, but if I take the starting line from the script and run it :

```
start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/bin/denyhosts.py --pidfile /var/run/denyhosts.pid -- --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf
```

this is the log :

```
2011-07-18 11:26:13,965 - denyhosts   : INFO     DenyHosts launched with the following args:

2011-07-18 11:26:13,976 - denyhosts   : INFO        /usr/bin/denyhosts.py-2.6 --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

2011-07-18 11:26:13,977 - prefs       : INFO     DenyHosts configuration settings:

2011-07-18 11:26:13,978 - prefs       : INFO        ADMIN_EMAIL: [xxx@yahoo.com]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,978 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_INVALID: [864000]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,979 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_RESTRICTED: [2160000]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,979 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_ROOT: [432000]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,980 - prefs       : INFO        AGE_RESET_VALID: [432000]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,980 - prefs       : INFO        ALLOWED_HOSTS_HOSTNAME_LOOKUP: [no]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,981 - prefs       : INFO        BLOCK_SERVICE: [sshd]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,981 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_LOG: [/var/log/denyhosts]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,982 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_LOG_MESSAGE_FORMAT: [%(asctime)s - %(name)-12s: %(levelname)-8s %(message)s]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,982 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_LOG_TIME_FORMAT: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,983 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_PURGE: [3600]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,983 - prefs       : INFO        DAEMON_SLEEP: [30]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,984 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_INVALID: [5]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,985 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_RESTRICTED: [1]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,985 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_ROOT: [1]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,986 - prefs       : INFO        DENY_THRESHOLD_VALID: [5]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,986 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,987 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX2: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,987 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX3: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,988 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX4: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,989 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX5: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,989 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX6: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,990 - prefs       : INFO        FAILED_ENTRY_REGEX7: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,990 - prefs       : INFO        HOSTNAME_LOOKUP: [YES]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,991 - prefs       : INFO        HOSTS_DENY: [/etc/hosts.deny]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,991 - prefs       : INFO        LOCK_FILE: [/var/run/denyhosts.pid]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,992 - prefs       : INFO        PLUGIN_DENY: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,992 - prefs       : INFO        PLUGIN_PURGE: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,993 - prefs       : INFO        PURGE_DENY: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,993 - prefs       : INFO        PURGE_THRESHOLD: [0]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,994 - prefs       : INFO        RESET_ON_SUCCESS: [no]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,994 - prefs       : INFO        SECURE_LOG: [/var/log/messages]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,995 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_DATE_FORMAT: [%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S %z]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,995 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_FROM: [DenyHosts <xxx.com>]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,996 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_HOST: [localhost]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,997 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_PASSWORD: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,997 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_PORT: [25]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,998 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_SUBJECT: [DenyHosts Report]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,998 - prefs       : INFO        SMTP_USERNAME: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,999 - prefs       : INFO        SSHD_FORMAT_REGEX: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:13,999 - prefs       : INFO        SUCCESSFUL_ENTRY_REGEX: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,000 - prefs       : INFO        SUSPICIOUS_LOGIN_REPORT_ALLOWED_HOSTS: [YES]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,000 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_DOWNLOAD: [yes]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,001 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_DOWNLOAD_RESILIENCY: [18000]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,001 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_DOWNLOAD_THRESHOLD: [3]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,002 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_INTERVAL: [3600]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,002 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_SERVER: [None]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,003 - prefs       : INFO        SYNC_UPLOAD: [yes]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,003 - prefs       : INFO        SYSLOG_REPORT: [no]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,004 - prefs       : INFO        WORK_DIR: [/var/lib/denyhosts]

2011-07-18 11:26:14,038 - denyhosts   : INFO     restricted: set([])

2011-07-18 11:26:14,040 - denyhosts   : INFO     launching DenyHosts daemon (version 2.6)...

2011-07-18 11:26:14,046 - denyhosts   : INFO     DenyHosts daemon is now running, pid: 15402

2011-07-18 11:26:14,048 - denyhosts   : INFO     send daemon process a TERM signal to terminate cleanly

2011-07-18 11:26:14,048 - denyhosts   : INFO       eg.  kill -TERM 15402

2011-07-18 11:26:14,071 - denyhosts   : INFO     monitoring log: /var/log/messages

2011-07-18 11:26:14,072 - denyhosts   : INFO     sync_time: 3600

2011-07-18 11:26:14,073 - denyhosts   : INFO     purging of /etc/hosts.deny is disabled

2011-07-18 11:26:14,073 - denyhosts   : INFO     denyhosts synchronization disabled

```

and the ps aux :

```
ps aux | grep denyhost

root     15402  0.0  0.3  79292  6296 ?        S    11:26   0:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/denyhosts.py-2.6 --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

root     15413  0.0  0.0   8304   752 pts/1    S+   11:27   0:00 grep --colour=auto denyhost

```

any idea someone ??

by the way, all time, rc-status shows 

```
denyhosts                                                                                                       [ stopped  ]
```

----------

## reup

solved, I found a bug very strange, the solution is very strange as well and not very distro like, but it worked for me :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286191  comment 74 explain to replace /usr/bin/denyhosts.py by /usr/bin/denyhosts.py-2.6  

```
mv -f /usr/bin/denyhosts.py-2.6 /usr/bin/denyhosts.py
```

I backup-ed the original /usr/bin/denyhosts.py and did the mv

now denyhosts starts ok and works (tested)

I do not understand why during installation, one file is replace by another, maybe denyhosts does not work properly with baselayout 2 ? I checked the emerge logs from denyhosts, no warning as to change the files to make it works. it is not in the wiki as well

I edited the wiki : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DenyHosts

----------

